# FiFi repair list



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Look at all the things that had to be repaired or fixed on FiFI!!

You have to admire all the dedicated people who work on this aircraft!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2006)

The really amazing part is that everyone who does that work does it voluntarily, without pay! Go into any CAF wing on any Saturday, and you will see this kind of selfless dedication. It is a labor of love.


----------

